# Easy to sharpen but lack durability



## jbertelson

Have you tried putting a 30 degree microbevel on them? I have some mediocre chisels that seem to hold up pretty well, that way. I just keep the Worksharp on the 30 deg mark, and it takes very little to resharpen the microbevel.

Actually getting in the shop a little this weekend, but as a favor to a neighbor and his kids. They need some 4" long 9/16" diam holes through the body of a large number of puppet torsos built from a piece of 2×4 stud. So I am starting the hole with a Forstner bit, then using a spade bit for most of it due to the depth of the hole, and then completing the other end of the hole with a Forstner again. Since the stud lumber is not very uniform, can't use a fixed jig, and have to adjust each one for centering.


----------



## Manitario

Next on my list is to try a 30 deg bevel…would be nice if someone would come up with a metal that never needed sharpening…
"a large number of puppet torsos…" - You certainly lead an interesting life!! Have great weekend!


----------



## robertb574

What are you paring? I have the same sharpened at 25 degrees. On paring red oak there was no bending or roll over. Edge retention was better than the old Marples from Sheffield I also have. One of my Narex fell on the concrete. A corner of the edge broke off. Yours sound soft. Maybe if you ground them back you may get to the good metal.


----------



## meikou

Perhaps you should try Paul Sellers sharpening method. Stronger bevel his way.

http://paulsellers.com/2012/01/sharpening-chisels-forget-weaker-micro-bevels/


----------



## oskarman

i have a set of Narex chisels and trust me, the problem with them has nothing to do with sharpening method. they simply do not hold an edge for very long. they are well made and a very good value. they just don't hold their edge for very long. i would buy them again, but am looking forward to the day i can afford a set of Lie-Nielsens and can relegate my Narex chisels to second team status.


----------



## thebigvise

Count my vote for the Narex bevel chisels. I use a 25 degree bevel with a 30-degree microbevel. I have been very pleased with edge retention..


----------



## StumpyNubs

Sounds like we have an issue with consistency! Some people say they are hard (RB chipped his) others say they are soft. Maybe I should get a set to see which one I come up with!

I have been thinking of a set of Narex mortising chisels. Maybe I'll wait…


----------



## b2rtch

I have them and I like them very much.
StumpyNubs I believe that misread the comments above. 
It seems to me that the micro bevel makes the difference.


----------



## Nicky

It does sound like inconsistancies in manufacturing. More to the point, it sounds like your new set of chisels have not been properly tempered (as described by the bending and rolling). Anyone agree? If yes, how would one check if any blade is "properly" tempered.


----------



## PhiltheLuthier

I have two sets of Narex bevel edge chisels. They seem to be differently made, my older set which I quite like has a heavy ring to keep the handle from splintering if you hit it with a mallet. The newer set, has this ring replaced with a light stamped steel one, and frankly I find I rarely reach for these ones as they don't seem to work as well. I'm not sure about edge retention I'll have to pay more attention, though it hasn't struck me as being really poor for either set.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Sounds like a set I would think about not getting. Broken record here, but I've been very happy with my set of the Stanley SW re-issues. They really are nice tools… Sixth project with dovetails since purchase, only now are some getting a re-sharpened since initial set-up.


----------



## RogerBean

I am a fan of Narex chisels as perhaps the "BestBuy" in chisels. Properly sharpened, and skillfully used, I've found them to be a very good product. I have about 20 of them, and have been using them for over a year. I see no really significant difference in performance between Narex, and my Ashley Iles, Stanley 750, or Henry Taylor chisels. I have the others because they make them in sizes and shapes that Narex does not offer.
Roger


----------



## RogerBean

AAaaaarrrhh. I hate double posts! Sorry.
Roger


----------



## WoodNSawdust

You may have gotten a set that was improperly made. Have you tried contacting Lee-Valley? They have great customer support. Tell them that most people seem to have good luck with the chisels and ask if they would replace yours.


----------



## Rwolinski

Hi Everyone.
If indeed the set is to the proper hardness… (you can go to most machine shops that have a hardness tester and have one or two checked.) and it is Rc59 The only reasons they would lose their edge if if they were ground too fast and lost temper, or the edge was not made properly and polished the right way causing them to cut fine at the beginning with a burr on them but once the burr breaks off they don't work so well.
A $200 chisel will lose it's edge if not polished correctly. or over headed when ground.
I make a lot of hand cut dovetails, in all kinds of wood from Poplar to Red Oak and Hard Maple. I've found that as stated by others that if you take a few minutes to make sure the back is flat, and you use a coarse wheel on a low speed grinder to hollow grind them, and then put the edge on by hand with diamond or water stones, the edge will last incredibly long. I used a few of these chisels to make custom hand planes, one in particular is my 1/4×1/4×1/4 grooving plane for drawer bottoms. since plywood is always undersized I used the 6 mm Narex Chisel to be the iron for my plane. I took 4 minutes to flatten the back, 6 minutes to hollow grind it, and another 6 minutes to put the edge on with water stones, up to 12,000 grit. and I u se it almost every day. It's been used, now fore over 2-1/2 years and I have yet to sharpen it.


----------



## Manitario

> It s been used, now fore over 2-1/2 years and I have yet to sharpen it.


lol!


----------

